# Heaviest Metal band(s)



## thebeast76 (Apr 23, 2008)

Who is the heaviest metal band in your opinion? I personally like Anthrax, Obtest, Kreator, Slayer and Immortal.[/color][/size][/font]


----------



## capthavoc123 (Apr 23, 2008)

Dethklok is the heaviest and most brutal of metal bands.

And before anyone says "HEY THAT'S A FAKE BAND!!!" think again. Due to popular demand, the group of people that provide the music and voices for the show Metalocalypse is doing a tour.

And they are still better than 90% of the crap that tries to pass as metal.

Anthrax is awesome, tho.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 23, 2008)

ITT: Anyone who says "DragonForce" will get stoned to death.

OH SHI-


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Apr 23, 2008)

Dragonforce :3

Nah, in my opinion I think either Cannibal Corpse or Dying Fetus is the heaviest band...the heaviest I've heard anyways


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 23, 2008)

chimaira, my dieing bride, in flames, metallica, slipknot are some pretty heavy bands


----------



## Slayn (Apr 23, 2008)

Im not into super death metal but my favorite metal is metallica


----------



## coffinberry (Apr 23, 2008)

what defines heavy?


----------



## Oni (Apr 23, 2008)

coffinberry said:
			
		

> what defines heavy?


Anyone can define heavy really. Which definition of heavy is accepted by all  here?

I find that I listen to slipknot often. Specifically http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pvELOKEGcs that track.


----------



## valkura (Apr 23, 2008)

Duality, woo.

The heaviest band I listen to is Slipknot.  I don't believe I've found anything heavier that I actually _like_ yet. :-

Although... System of a Down isn't exactly light, lol.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 23, 2008)

Heaviest I've listened to is Anal cunt (don't ask, i don't like them). Otherwise the heaviest i listen to is Behemoth.


----------



## Aden (Apr 23, 2008)

Dimmu Borgir, Chimaira, Beneath the Massacre, Between the Buried and Me, etc. is the heaviest I go. I hate metal bands whose only claim to fame is that they're "heavy". Fuck that. Give me some melody or some technical talent, because powerchords and minor seconds underneath growling about blood doesn't cut it.

/I like my headbanging as much as the next guy, but come on.
//Even Dimmu can string together a good melody, and they even back it up with a friggin' orchestra.


----------



## Raul (Apr 23, 2008)

I think it means the "Heaviest" as in, you know, lots of loud crashing drums, pounding bass and loud guitar with screaming vocals. I hate that kind of metal, its just guys in a garage hitting stuff with their instruments and shouting. The heaviest I listen too is either Alestorm or Metallica.

If he said "Heavy" metal, well now! thats a completely different story!


----------



## chamo (Apr 23, 2008)

Among the bands that i listen to, i would consider In Flames and Arch Enemy as rather "heavy", although i barely listen to Arch Enemy.

Aden, you should check out In Flames if you like melodic stuff.


----------



## Aden (Apr 23, 2008)

chamo said:
			
		

> Aden, you should check out In Flames if you like melodic stuff.



Forgot about those when I was listing stuff, but yeah, I like them. In Flames, Dark Tranquillity, the whole Gothenburg sound is pretty cool in my book.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 23, 2008)

Mi frend sayz DevilDriver or Lamb of God

At least from what hes heard...


8========D ( (  )

buttsecks


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 23, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> chamo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried Epica, Aden?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8YAThDLNZ8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFwHTNETEGs


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Apr 23, 2008)

Crowbar, Mastodon, and Bongzilla make me feel like gravity is forcieng me down. King's X can be heavy and light at the same time wich boggles the mind but pleases the ears.


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Apr 23, 2008)

I think the heaviest band in the universe is Mortician.  I think that because their music is so fast and so heavy, much of it has to be created using computers.  Plus, the cd for their album "Darkest Day Of Horror" has a picture of an angry zombie face on the front of it, and zombies are sweet.

Other candidates include Saprogenic, Cock And Ball Torture, Christ Denied, Anal Cunt, Torsofuck, and maybe Zyklon.  Saprogenic is my favorite new grindcore band, if you've never heard them try looking them up on Myspace.  Christ Denied is good too.

m/


----------



## Nocturne (Apr 23, 2008)

You guys haven't even touched the depths of heavy (though remember in what I say heavy does not necessarily mean good).

Cannibal corpse (NSFW maybe)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFnIJZyBhi0


The Hunt for Ida Wave (awesome band)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=yF847GGIHmI

Exhumed
http://youtube.com/watch?v=iqipODWqJL0


----------



## Nocturne (Apr 23, 2008)

ChemicalWolf said:
			
		

> I think the heaviest band in the universe is Mortician.  I think that because their music is so fast and so heavy, much of it has to be created using computers.  Plus, the cd for their album "Darkest Day Of Horror" has a picture of an angry zombie face on the front of it, and zombies are sweet.
> 
> Other candidates include Saprogenic, Cock And Ball Torture, Christ Denied, Anal Cunt, Torsofuck, and maybe Zyklon.  Saprogenic is my favorite new grindcore band, if you've never heard them try looking them up on Myspace.  Christ Denied is good too.
> 
> m/



Now these are some heavy bands.


----------



## Tudd (Apr 23, 2008)

\m/\m/ Cannibal Corpse!

Great song names and lyrics... XP (F@#$ed with a knife anyone?)


----------



## Nocturne (Apr 23, 2008)

Tudd said:
			
		

> m/m/ Cannibal Corpse!
> 
> Great song names and lyrics... XP (F@#$ed with a knife anyone?)



Can't go wrong with names like "I cum blood" and "hammer smashed face", lol


----------



## Aden (Apr 24, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Tried Epica, Aden?



Yar, indeed I have. If you like them, have you tried Within Temptation?


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nickelback

Kid Rock

Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Winter (Apr 26, 2008)

Reverend Bizarre. And Candlemass gets one vote for inventing the modern doom metal genre.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm particularly fond of Symphony X, especially their later stuff.


----------



## CheezWizTimeLord (Apr 26, 2008)

I can't believe no one mentioned Napalm Death!


----------



## Aden (Apr 26, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> I'm particularly fond of Symphony X, especially their later stuff.



Not "heavy" per se, but damn good. C:


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 26, 2008)

They do fit under the massive umbrella of heavy metal.


----------



## thebeast76 (Apr 29, 2008)

Has anyone tried some 'metala obscurata' like Obtest? They're not heavy persay, but they're still really cool, and deserve more attention than they get, really. They're also Lithuanian.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 29, 2008)

Aden said:


> Yar, indeed I have. If you like them, have you tried Within Temptation?



Yer, I have some of their music too


----------



## Tudd (Apr 29, 2008)

On the topic of "Heaviest Metal band(s) this might be good for a few laughs.

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/columns/genres_battles/101_rules_for_extreme_metal.html


----------



## TG. (May 1, 2008)

I like how no one here has mentioned Electric Wizard for "heaviest" band ever. 
Is there no justice in this world?


----------



## Armaetus (May 1, 2008)

*stones users listing nu metal and metalcore/deathcore in the thread*

I second Electric Wizard.

Idiots listing mainstream alternative crap will be drawn and quartered and have their remains delivered to the local church.


----------



## Pandaf (May 1, 2008)

Yeah Id say Dethklok.
Overkill is pretty intense to.


----------



## Entlassen (May 1, 2008)

In terms of actual heavy-ness, I'd say Pantera or Slayer (as far as I've heard and liked).

But heavy-ness does not equal good in my book, so eh...


----------



## supercutefurri58 (May 1, 2008)

Gregorian

98 Degrees

Train


----------



## Armaetus (May 1, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> In terms of actual heavy-ness, I'd say Pantera or Slayer (as far as I've heard and liked).
> 
> But heavy-ness does not equal good in my book, so eh...



Have you stepped out of the "soft" music catagory yet as in stuff not in the top40/Grammys?


----------



## Nocturne (May 1, 2008)

How about heavy black metal?  No, not dimmu borgir, I'm talking like CHRIST FUCKING BLOOD ORGY MOTHER DEATH CHRIST the band.  Seriously, those band names get ridiculous.


----------



## Entlassen (May 1, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Have you stepped out of the "soft" music catagory yet as in stuff not in the top40/Grammys?



I usually listen to stuff friends recommend me.

And I don't like death metal.


----------



## Huey (May 2, 2008)

I doubt I've heard the heaviest band, but these are some of the heaviest metal bands in which I hold interest:

Lamb of God
Unearth
Killswitch Engage


----------



## Azure (May 2, 2008)

Killswitch engage is badass!!


----------



## valkura (May 2, 2008)

Howard Jones or Jesse Leach?


----------



## Huey (May 2, 2008)

Jones.


----------



## Vore Writer (May 2, 2008)

supercutefurri58 said:


> Gregorian
> 
> 98 Degrees
> 
> Train



Dude.. everybody knows Backstreet Boys are heavier then 98 degrees.

I'm not really into death/black metal so I guess I can't really mention any "heavy" bands. I'm more into doom metal.


----------



## TG. (May 2, 2008)

TG. said:


> I like how no one here has mentioned Electric Wizard for "heaviest" band ever.
> Is there no justice in this world?





Vore Writer said:


> I'm not really into death/black metal so I guess I can't really mention any "heavy" bands. I'm more into doom metal.




I don't see the problem here.


----------



## thebeast76 (May 3, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> I usually listen to stuff friends recommend me.
> 
> And I don't like death metal.



Then why are you posting here?
Pantera is good, though.


----------



## Armaetus (May 3, 2008)

Huey said:


> Lamb of God
> Unearth
> Killswitch Engage



Metalcore holds no merit to use the word "heavy"

It's just lite to all the non-undergrounders.


----------



## Nocturne (May 3, 2008)

I really don't get this whole anti-metalcore, metalcore isn't metal thing.  Of course its metal.  No, its the the same kind as other bands, but it is.  Lamb of god is probably the prime example of this.  Let me start by saying that I hate sacrament, so everything I say is about before that album.  They're a good band thats done alot for metal.

People need to get off all these labels.


----------



## Vore Writer (May 3, 2008)

TG. said:


> I don't see the problem here.



You don't but others might.


----------



## Rilvor (May 3, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> I really don't get this whole anti-metalcore, metalcore isn't metal thing.  Of course its metal.  No, its the the same kind as other bands, but it is.  Lamb of god is probably the prime example of this.  Let me start by saying that I hate sacrament, so everything I say is about before that album.  They're a good band thats done alot for metal.
> 
> People need to get off all these labels.



Because metal fans have this retarded habit of arbitrarily deciding what IS AND WHAT ISN'T METAL AND ANYONE WHO THINKS OTHERWISE IS A LOSER MY BAND IS BETTER THAN YOURS YOUR MUSIC SUCKS BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## thebeast76 (May 4, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Because metal fans have this retarded habit of arbitrarily deciding what IS AND WHAT ISN'T METAL AND ANYONE WHO THINKS OTHERWISE IS A LOSER MY BAND IS BETTER THAN YOURS YOUR MUSIC SUCKS BLAH BLAH BLAH



So Metal is really about acceptance. That, frantic disembowelment, gutteral vocals, and double basses.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 4, 2008)

although I like metal so far I have little experience in it. so Far I think Dragonforce is awesome, maybe not the best, but awesome. As long as there is minimal screaming and gore I'm good, so I lean more towards Power and Symphonic metal.


----------



## Vore Writer (May 4, 2008)

Oh fuck it.

Candlemass. They're pretty heavy for a doom metal band. They also had some great vocalist like: Johan Langqvist, Messiah Marcolin, and now the current Robert Lowe.


----------



## fao (May 6, 2008)

Oh, let me see...

Some of my favorites are: Nile, Nevermore (Warrel Dane's new solo album is quite good), Dissection, At The Gates, Old In Flames (Whoracle), Old Soilwork (Chainheart Machine)... Most of the bands I enjoy are not _as _heavy, being power metal (Primal Fear, Gamma Ray, Kamelot, Rage, Dragonland, Blind Guardian etc...), but are nevertheless, metal. 



Vore Writer said:


> Oh fuck it.
> 
> Candlemass. They're pretty heavy for a doom metal band. They also had some great vocalist like: Johan Langqvist, Messiah Marcolin, and now the current Robert Lowe.



Amen!


----------



## Aden (May 6, 2008)

Oh wow, I forgot Nile and Necrophagist when I posted earlier. You may now shun me if necessary.


----------



## BryanB (May 6, 2008)

Strapping Young Lad


----------



## Vore Writer (May 6, 2008)

Acid Bath. Give them a listen and don't tell me they're not heavy. Big thanks to Esplender for suggesting them to me.

Small question. Has anybody ever headbanged so hard you end up spraining your neck and upper back? I'm pretty certain I just did.


----------



## Aden (May 6, 2008)

Vore Writer said:


> Small question. Has anybody ever headbanged so hard you end up spraining your neck and upper back? I'm pretty certain I just did.



No, but I remember back when I listened to radio, there was a call-in during Mandatory Metallica (feh, I liked them back then. Still do, a bit). Basically, the guy was listening to the radio in his car and he headbanged so hard that he got a head injury from hitting his steering wheel.

Good times.


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2008)

I like the Older Metallica, anything before black album, although the album they did with the orchestra was pretty cool.  St Anger sucked.


----------



## Kyoujin (May 7, 2008)

I would say Dillinger, but they fit more of the hardcore category than metal.. but whatever.


----------



## Nocturne (May 7, 2008)

Vore Writer said:


> Acid Bath. Give them a listen and don't tell me they're not heavy. Big thanks to Esplender for suggesting them to me.
> 
> Small question. Has anybody ever headbanged so hard you end up spraining your neck and upper back? I'm pretty certain I just did.



YES.  Everytime i go to a concert.  Especially the last one i went to.


----------



## ShaneO))) (May 7, 2008)

LIMP BIZKIT!!!!!!


----------



## Elpants (May 7, 2008)

Some of my favorites (heavy favs):

Enslaved (Progressive Black/pagan from Norway)
Gorod (Technical Death from France)
Vader (Thrash/Death from Poland)
Dies Irae (^^^ Poland)
Decapitated (Tech Death from Poland)
Thyrfing (Viking from Sweden)


Favorite Live shows I've been to

Dillinger Escape Plan (simply amazingly intense show)
Amon Amarth
Darkest Hour
All That Remains w/ Divine Heresy/Chimaira
As I Lay Dying w/ August Burns Red/Misery Signals/Evergreen Terrace
Light This City (singer is HOT)

Opeth is playing with Between the Buried and Me about a 4 hour drive from here in a few days, I am dying to find a ride there.


----------



## enslavedbydragons (May 8, 2008)

I know of:
In Flames (BEST MELODIC HEAVY/DEATH METAL BAND EVAR!!!)
Arch Enemy (awesome melodic death metal band!)
Darzamat (nice!)
Dark Fortress (kinda cool)
Machine Head (nice!)
Nile (eh)
Kreator (great band)
Death (so so)
Skinlab (eh)
Behemoth  (don't really like em)
Masterplan (so so)
Labyrinth (great melodic heavy metal band)


----------



## supercutefurri58 (May 8, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:


> LIMP BIZKIT!!!!!!



fuck'n awesome. you dont fuck wit shit like that


----------



## Aden (May 8, 2008)

enslavedbydragons said:


> I know of:
> In Flames (BEST MELODIC HEAVY/DEATH METAL BAND EVAR!!!)
> 
> Nile (eh)



Whut.


----------



## Get-dancing (Jul 22, 2008)

SLAYER! I mean they did kind of start the "absurdly heavy metal" ball rolling. Before them it was maybe people writing songs about warriors, witches or maybe at worst addiction. They came aboot' with lyrics about neo-nazism, necrophillia and satanism.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 22, 2008)

Slayer and Slipknot are a couple of the heaviest I've heard. 

Of course... heavy doesn't always mean good.  Personally I can't stand either of them - if they just played instrumentals, they'd rock, but neither band has any good vocal work.  

Now, for heavy but awesome vocals: Rob Halford, "Resurrection"  Doesn't get any more metal than that.  Ignore the video - just listen to the song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3RI2GIwEew

And though not a Heavy Metal band by definition, Nine Inch Nail's wong "Wish" from 1992, is not only one of my absolute favourites, but definitely a great metal song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68KxXeeHXHk

Besides, Trent's sexy. :mrgreen:


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 22, 2008)

Pffft noobs =P .

Wormphegm hands down. You may be able to find something of theirs on torrent or something but that's about it, they don't even have a website.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 22, 2008)

The heaviest metal, when taking metal as the real metal not the pussy "making noise" shit, would have to be Iron Maiden.


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree with Vore Writer on heaviest band, at least when it comes to the sound, while still retaining comprehensible lyrics and melodies; Candlemass.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t70eCAm8xYg

Black Sabbath are pretty heavy too. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBpD2BdKNS8
(Pretty good sound for a vid that was recorded in the 70's too.)

Also, Testament. Trashmetal band that in my opinion (that means it's subjective ) is as good as, or better, than Metallica.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvZsTCfaD_o


Oh, and bands that makes up a name trying to be deliberately offensive should be disqualified.
Put it in the lyrics if you have to, but only if you can play your instruments well too, otherwise, don't bother.

Btw, AC/DC deserves a honorary mention for having a singer that can't sing - and still makes it sound awesome.
 

In general I prefer more melodic than pure heavy, though I like that too.
Kamelot is a very good example.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n3LobCY5HE


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 22, 2008)

Suntiger said:


> Also, Testament. Trashmetal band that in my opinion (that means it's subjective ) is as good as, or better, than Metallica.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvZsTCfaD_o



I wouldn't call Metallica thrash anymore, this is some pretty awesome thrash, although could be a bit more bass work in it rather than just following the rhythm guitar. But these guys are definitely better than Metallica, but not better than old school Metallica (No life till leather, Kill em All), but definitely up there among best thrash bands.


----------



## Tudd (Jul 22, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> I wouldn't call Metallica thrash anymore, this is some pretty awesome thrash, although could be a bit more bass work in it rather than just following the rhythm guitar. But these guys are definitely better than Metallica, but not better than old school Metallica (No life till leather, Kill em All), but definitely up there among best thrash bands.


 
Old school Metallica had one of the best metal bassists around! Cliff!  

As for calling Metallica thrash, they gave that up after Justice with the advent of Bob Rock... 

The song that's been linked here is pretty metal!


----------



## VomitBucket (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone heard of Marduk, Nile or Necrophagist?

Go listen, heaviest there is.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 22, 2008)

VomitBucket said:


> Anyone heard of Marduk, Nile or Necrophagist?
> 
> Go listen, heaviest there is.



Well depends on you're view of heavy, if it's oppressive blast beats and speed the you can't do much better then Panzer Division Marduk, although Nightwing is still my favourite album of theirs. I find heaviness in guitar tone though, and nothing comes close to keyboardless funeral doom on that front.


----------



## BryanB (Jul 22, 2008)

Eh, don't really know if they're the heaviest, but here are some "heavy" bands that I like (assuming I understand what you mean by heavy)

Carcass
Quo Vadis 
Cryptopsy
Strapping Young Lad
Arsis
Insomnium (great melodic death metal btw. Since The Day it All Came Down is, in my opinion, their best album)
Kataklysm
Necrophagist
Neuraxis
Borknagar
Lykathea Aflame

and so on...

Yeah, they're all some sort of death metal (except for SYL and Borknagar).


----------



## Magikian (Jul 23, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:


> chimaira, my dieing bride, in flames, metallica, *slipknot* are some pretty heavy bands





Oni said:


> Anyone can define heavy really. Which definition of heavy is accepted by all  here?
> 
> I find that I listen to *slipknot* often. Specifically http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pvELOKEGcs that track.



I'd advise you both to leave existance...

As for my 2 cents, if it was heavy that I dont really listen to, I'd say The Dillenger Escape Plan. That I listen to would be maybe Killswitch Engage, Demon Hunter or Dry Kill Logic.

PS: I don't generally listen to "heavy" stuff...

PSS: Slipknot isn't heavy.


----------



## Krugg (Jul 23, 2008)

Magikian said:


> As for my 2 cents, if it was heavy that I dont really listen to, I'd say The Dillenger Escape Plan. That I listen to would be maybe Killswitch Engage, Demon Hunter or Dry Kill Logic.



I like Dillenger...

Also: Heavy Heavy Low Low, Botch, Converge, and The Locust are some good metal/metalcore bands that are a little more technically thought out, imo.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 23, 2008)

Napalm death, Anal cunt, carcass, pig destroyer, agoraphobic nosebleed, nile, brutal truth mastodon, Iced earth, cryptopsy, celtic frost, deicide, etc... top that bitches.:twisted:


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 23, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Napalm death, Anal cunt, carcass, pig destroyer, agoraphobic nosebleed, nile, brutal truth mastodon, Iced earth, cryptopsy, celtic frost, deicide, etc... top that bitches.:twisted:



Dismember
Carpathian Forest
Torsofuck
Gojira
Slayer
Throne of Katarsis
Mayhem


----------



## FrankTheWuffdrafox (Jul 23, 2008)

Anal Cunt is probably the heaviest/most offensive/funny band of all time. But I think some good ones are Opeth (older, Orchid and Morningise mostly), Skinless, Cryptopsy, The Day Everything Became Nothing, Last Days Of Humanity, Amputated, Impaled, Krisiun, Fuck The Facts, F.K.U., Arsis, Cock And Ball Torture... but look at me rambling like an old lady.



Magikian said:


> PSS: Slipknot isn't heavy.


<3


----------



## enslavedbydragons (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone else besides me like Strapping Young Lad?


----------



## Tudd (Sep 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I'd advise you both to leave existance...
> 
> As for my 2 cents, if it was heavy that I dont really listen to, I'd say The Dillenger Escape Plan. That I listen to would be maybe Killswitch Engage, Demon Hunter or Dry Kill Logic.
> 
> ...


 
Agreed! DEP blurs the line between "heavy" and "noise".


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 2, 2008)

Versailles and Node Of Scherzo.
Not really.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfdqV_sqal0
Nuf'said


----------



## Werevixen (Sep 2, 2008)

Celine Dion.


----------



## King Gourd (Sep 2, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> Celine Dion.


 
Dats what I'm talking about son!!! How bout dem bitches from Wilson Phillips...what...

seriously now..

Cant really chose a number one heaviest band, but the heaviest metal I've heard has come from the brutal death core, or grind core genre.


----------



## wolfikurt (Sep 3, 2008)

The heaviest I listen to is Rammstein


----------



## Nargle (Sep 3, 2008)

Heaaaavvyyyy?? Whyy? 

Why can't it be about musicianship? I honestly don't understand why heavy bands are so pleasing to people. Like.. why is the heaviness such an important factor? No matter how dark it is, a bad song is just a bad song. Why turn your nose up at something lighter even if it's better? I swear, it's some sort of masculinity status symbol or something. "Look, man, I'm too tuff for this pansy crap. See how tough my eardrums are? I can endure 8 straigh hours of double bass without flinching!!!"

Out of all the heavyish bands I've heard, I'd have to say I'm rather pleased with Slipknot. They have some flippin' talent. I'm usually not into that kind of music, but I can't help but appreciate how good they are at what they do. And the creativity!! There needs to be more bands like Slipknot.

(PS, I'm not saying heavy metal is bad. It's just, heaviness is not what people should keep as their priority in music. It's like... ruining your food with a TON of Tobasco just to prove you're tough enough to handle it or something. Instead of just appreciating your food as FOOD.)


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 3, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Heaaaavvyyyy?? Whyy?
> 
> Why can't it be about musicianship? I honestly don't understand why heavy bands are so pleasing to people. Like.. why is the heaviness such an important factor? No matter how dark it is, a bad song is just a bad song. Why turn your nose up at something lighter even if it's better? I swear, it's some sort of masculinity status symbol or something. "Look, man, I'm too tuff for this pansy crap. See how tough my eardrums are? I can endure 8 straigh hours of double bass without flinching!!!"
> 
> ...


 
 Heaviness is kind of a useless thing to debate since it's entirely relative to  what you consider to be heavy. Personally I don't like any bands that try to be  to heavy, to technical, to progressive or anything like that, that's just what  people do when they know they'll never be able write anything good. They just  push some element of their music to a laughable extreme hoping that people will  be impressed by it, sad thing is it works :[ . I do need music to be dark  though, so I'm kinda being a hypocrite here  .


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 3, 2008)

I think musicianship counts more than being "heavy" or following retarded trends to be "popular" the way some metalcore/deathcore has been doing for a while, especially Cryptopsy! Fuck them, they totally screwed up by following the trendtrain and acting/looking like a bunch of scene kids with the HAIR and other things, since they told their old fans to fuck off with that little mp3 they put up on their myspace page.

Bad trends such as "scene" hair and clothing need to die. Quickly.

On the topic of GOOD metal musicianship, it usually depends from genre to genre since all have turds and gems...same goes for every genre of music for the most part! Manilla Road doesn't scream and you can hear Mark Shelton's voice pretty clearly most of the time. Doom and stoner metal has pretty clear vocals to make out, unlike what Kellervo posted and assumed in reply to me in a COLDPLAY thread.

It's not all noise if you take the time to listen to the slower stuff such as doom/stoner and drone doom! Just like I am musically closeminded, there are people misinformed or using typical stereotypes (especially metal) or calling it noise/static with screaming.

Lastly, anyone listing Slipknot or Korn as "heavy" or "metal" need to be cruicifed upside-down for their lack of knowledge.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 3, 2008)

mrchris said:


> I think musicianship counts more than being "heavy" or following retarded trends to be "popular" the way some metalcore/deathcore has been doing for a while, especially Cryptopsy! Fuck them, they totally screwed up by following the trendtrain and acting/looking like a bunch of scene kids with the HAIR and other things, since they told their old fans to fuck off with that little mp3 they put up on their myspace page.
> 
> Bad trends such as "scene" hair and clothing need to die. Quickly.
> 
> ...



Personally I put composition before musicianship, most virtuoso musicians I've  encountered can't produce anything but droning masturbatory shit, and it's weird  that people would call doom noise, you'd think out of all genres they'd have the  least cause to say it about that one. I'm not thrilled with the core scene  myself, but there's always been some kind of shitty music calling it's self  metal and the good thing about it is it keeps all the idiots away from the good  music, I don't want to have to look at some retard scene kid practising his  kung-fu in the mosh pit at an actual metal show. That shit's fucking  embarrassing.


----------



## bozzles (Sep 3, 2008)

bleh @ metal.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 3, 2008)

bozzles said:


> bleh @ metal.



Hey now guy there's nothing wrong with having atrociously bad taste in music but  I don't see why you feel the need to go around telling everyone about it :] .


----------



## bozzles (Sep 3, 2008)

The heaviest stuff I listen to is Lightning Bolt.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 3, 2008)

bozzles said:


> The heaviest stuff I listen to is Lightning Bolt.



Not nearly heavy enough :[ .


----------



## Aden (Sep 3, 2008)

bozzles said:


> bleh @ metal.



Thanks for this new, interesting debate point.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 3, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Lastly, anyone listing Slipknot or Korn as "heavy" or "metal" need to be cruicifed upside-down for their lack of knowledge.



Honestly, I think Korn is nowhere near heavy. But Slipknot is the heaviest band I've heard so far that I think is actually pretty good. (Actually, some of the old fashioned kind of metal is pretty nice, too, I just haven't heard it recently enough to comment on it). Lamb of God is probably the smartest band I've ever heard, lyric-wise. Well... one of them. But they're REALLY artistic with their words. I think the lead singer was an English professor or something? Err, something like that. But I don't really care for the music itself from them. Not too much variety... I have a hard time telling the songs apart from each other until I hear the lyrics, and the melodies (If the even have any ) seem like they're trying to squeeze as many arpeggios and scales in there as possible, playing them over and over very quickly, I guess to try to appear impressive or something. There is also very little dynamic contrast, and the contruction of the music hardly compliments the singers voice. Other then that, though, Lamb of God is one of the more tolerable heavy metal bands. And they have improved in their newer stuff.

RAMMSTEIN.. Ugh, don't get me started on that band. Surry-ussly. 

But yeah, my boyfriend and his cousin are REALLY into heavy metal. All different sorts of music, actually, but his cousin is particularly fond of metal. Being a musician, I'm always open to listening to everything. I'm very curious. I really love to pick it apart, though... Even though I'll listen to anything playing, I'll criticise the hell out of it XD

Oh yeah, hey! I like Desturbed. Does that count? They're almost at the same level as Slipknot, in my opinion. How could I have forgotten??


----------



## cujoe_da_man (Sep 3, 2008)

I only have one... The Devil!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1521781/

*runs and hides as people throw things at him*


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 3, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Honestly, I think Korn is nowhere near heavy. But Slipknot is the heaviest band I've heard so far that I think is actually pretty good. (Actually, some of the old fashioned kind of metal is pretty nice, too, I just haven't heard it recently enough to comment on it). Lamb of God is probably the smartest band I've ever heard, lyric-wise. Well... one of them. But they're REALLY artistic with their words. I think the lead singer was an English professor or something? Err, something like that. But I don't really care for the music itself from them. Not too much variety... I have a hard time telling the songs apart from each other until I hear the lyrics, and the melodies (If the even have any ) seem like they're trying to squeeze as many arpeggios and scales in there as possible, playing them over and over very quickly, I guess to try to appear impressive or something. There is also very little dynamic contrast, and the contruction of the music hardly compliments the singers voice. Other then that, though, Lamb of God is one of the more tolerable heavy metal bands. And they have improved in their newer stuff.
> 
> RAMMSTEIN.. Ugh, don't get me started on that band. Surry-ussly.
> 
> ...



Lamb of god were much better musically when they first started out, they've really gone down hill since their first album. This song is off their first album.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vqOW097gFw

Also it's a good idea not to classify that type of music as metal though, because it falls under core, and metal heads sometimes get pissed off at the comparison.


----------



## X (Sep 3, 2008)

top ten list:
http://rateyourmusic.com/list/buckethead78/top_10_heaviest_metal_bands/

somehow, slipknot caught place #3


----------



## Nargle (Sep 4, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Lamb of god were much better musically when they first started out, they've really gone down hill since their first album. This song is off their first album.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vqOW097gFw



Hey, I know that song =3 Not bad! I think the best one though is "Walk With Me in Hell." It's pretty cool =D I dunno what album it's on, though. I think it's one of their newish songs..?



Whitenoise said:


> Also it's a good idea not to classify that type of music as metal though, because it falls under core, and metal heads sometimes get pissed off at the comparison.



o.o Sheesh! Maybe you angry metal heads should listen to some calming music for a change =3


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 4, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Hey, I know that song =3 Not bad! I think the best one though is "Walk With Me in Hell." It's pretty cool =D I dunno what album it's on, though. I think it's one of their newish songs..?



:] , This was probably my favourite song by them, I didn't have time to find it  yesterday before work, also why that post was so sloppy   .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9Bi_g_w0wI&feature=related

I  can't really get into the core style vocals though, vocals are something I'm  really picky about, especially extreme ones. Also yes, "Walk With Me in Hell," is off their  newest album. 



Nargle said:


> o.o Sheesh! Maybe you angry metal heads should listen to some calming music for a change =3



But calming music makes me so angry :[ . In all seriousness though I hope I  didn't come off as hostile, I just don't want to see you get flamed by dumb ass  elitists. They get awfully upset when people call core bands metal  .


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 4, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> top ten list:
> http://rateyourmusic.com/list/buckethead78/top_10_heaviest_metal_bands/
> 
> somehow, slipknot caught place #3



I don't know whether to laugh or throw up...

maybe I'll do both  simultaneously.


----------



## chamo (Sep 4, 2008)

Meshuggah, in case they haven't been mentioned yet.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc98u-eGzlc&fmt=18


----------

